# what kind



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

What kind of wormer do ya'll give to ya'lls milkers?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I give whatever will take care of the worms.

Then you have to throw out the milk (or give it to the dogs or cats) for a couple days. Which always is a bummer but totaly worth it to have them healthy


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree about the bummer part of dumping the milk. Thay is why I'm asking what type of wormer ya'll use. The breeder we got the goats from told us to use quest. The link Liz gave on another post says 56 days. Very long time to be milking for no reason.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

we have used Ivermection
but it's still got a milk with holding time 3 week's i think 
but I'm not real sure


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Ivermectin paste and do a milk dump for 3 days....I feel safe enough doing this only because Ivermectin is also used in humans with parasites :greengrin: Febendazole...safeguard and panacur also get a 3 day dump :greengrin:

FiasCo Farms has an excellent list on wormers and the withdrawal times.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#cydectin


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We use an herbal wormer from a breeder we bought a buck from on Oregon, its all natural, works great and there is no withdrawl time: http://firmeadowherbs.tripod.com/ We use the DWorm with black walnut and wormwood in it.


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you all, please keep them coming.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I use whatever will treat the worms and go by the withdrawal recommendations on Fias Co Farm website.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used ivermectin and safeguard and dump for 3-4 days


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I do the same as stacey, though i just give the milk to the kids. right before breeding they get wormed with cydectin. they are usually done milking by this time or close to it.

beth


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Sarah,

How do you think the herbal wormer from Fir Meadows compares to Molly's Herbals?

Many thanks,
Rachel


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

goathappy said:


> We use an herbal wormer from a breeder we bought a buck from on Oregon, its all natural, works great and there is no withdrawl time: http://firmeadowherbs.tripod.com/ We use the DWorm with black walnut and wormwood in it.


I use the same wormer...I REALLY like it.  Hope that helps! :greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

goathappy said:


> We use an herbal wormer from a breeder we bought a buck from on Oregon, its all natural, works great and there is no withdrawl time: http://firmeadowherbs.tripod.com/ We use the DWorm with black walnut and wormwood in it.


The only thing to keep in mind is that wormwood shouldn't be used by pregnant women. So if you're selling/herdsharing milk you should make your customers aware of this. Or are pregnant yourself.

_Wormwood is perhaps best known as absinthe and for the use of its oil to prepare certain alcoholic beverages, most notably Vermouth and Absinthe; but more importantly, Wormwood was used by traditional herbalists as a "bitter" to improve digestion, fight worm infestations and stimulate menstruation. Wormwood was also regarded as a useful remedy for liver and gallbladder problems._

_Contraindications:
Wormwood is a uterine stimulant and should not be used during pregnancy, as it can cause spontaneous abortion. Nursing mothers should not use Wormwood. Do not overuse; it may be habit forming with long-term use, and prolonged use may cause nausea, vertigo and insomnia. Do not exceed recommended dosage (many times the recommended amount). Wormwood should never be given to children. Do not use Wormwood if you are taking Phenobarbital.
_


----------



## crow (Sep 6, 2009)

We try to use only natural things with our herd,(if poss) my wife makes natural herb wormer and we use it for all our goats, dogs,


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

rbbaker, I tried Molly's herbals and my goats never liked it, they like the stuff from Fir Meadow though.

grandmajo, I talked to Kat(owner of Fir Meadow) about the wormwood thing and she said its extreme amounts of wormwood that causes problems for pregnant women. But if you are worried about it, she does have a formula without wormwood in it. We gave the wormer with wormwood to all of our pregnant does last winter and none of them had any problems with their pregnancies or their kids.


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Sarah,
Thanks for the response. My girls really love the Molly's Herbals - I mix the herbs with some slippery elm and a little bit of molasses to make "Truffles." 

Rachel


----------

